# BELAZ 75710 - World's largest Dump Truck



## VelesHomais

This is not what I was imagining. I was picturing 20 guys working with an enormous bus-size jack.


----------



## Highway 401

This is the 4th 450-ton Belaz under assembly.

It is not 75710 anymore, but 75711 with the new Russian-made electric drive (instead of Siemens).


----------



## siamu maharaj

Why did they switch from Siemens to Russian?


----------



## Highway 401

A few more pics of the fourth 450-ton Belaz truck assembly with the index 75711 (taken on 05/22/2020).

In the first photo I pointed the main visual difference from the first three copies.


----------



## Highway 401

75711 is outside waiting for the body to be installed


----------



## Highway 401

The first model




















The tires


----------



## Highway 401

I managed to get in touch with the driver of 75710, he says due to a decrease in production volumes, all ultra-high-capacity trucks (360 tons, including his 450-ton one) have been mothballed for a year already, and how long this will last is unknown.


----------



## Highway 401

75710 + 75710 + 75711 (still waiting for the body to be installed) in one place, pics taken today.


----------



## Highway 401

From last month


----------



## Highway 401

$10M each


----------



## Highway 401




----------



## Zaz965

gorgeous woman


----------



## Highway 401

In the last photos I noticed that the body was removed from the second model, it may soon go to the customer, I will try to find more information.


----------



## Highway 401

Response from the Chief Designer (of course, we are talking about *75711*):

«We made another dump truck from this series, only with a Russian-made traction drive and the platform was needed for load tests»


----------



## Likailipin

wow it's just oh. I've never seen such a thing


----------



## Highway 401

*75711* seen here with platform from the second 75710 model during load tests


----------



## Highway 401




----------



## Highway 401

Source


----------



## Highway 401

Second model 75710 with platform removed




















*75711* with platform from the second 75710 model


----------



## Highway 401

*Summer 2021*


----------

